# Update auf portage-2.1: Ausgabe bei emerge -puDN world

## Yonathan

hi.

habt ihr nach dem portage-update jetzt auch so seltsame ausgaben bei emerge -puDN world?

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6]

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22  USE="-acl*"

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/elinks-0.10.6  USE="-bzip2* -idn*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14  USE="-tetex*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-gmp*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4  USE="unicode% -tetex*"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3] USE="-acl*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4  USE="-bzip2* -cdb* -curl* -gmp* -mhash* -ming*"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.2 [3.4.3]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2  USE="-bzip2* -curl*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5  USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060606-r1 [1.1.1-r3] USE="-mng* -modplug%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810% -nvidia% -via%"

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="-curl*"

[ebuild   R   ] sci-mathematics/maxima-5.9.1  USE="-tetex*"

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.1  USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.8-r1  USE="-lcms*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1  USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="-bzip2*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1  USE="-idn*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1  USE="-flac* -speex*"

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.2 [2.0.3] USE="-gtk%"

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-core-6.4  USE="-acl*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-6.4  USE="-acl*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="-speex*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  USE="-flac* -speex*"

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.3  USE="-tetex*"

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.15 [0.9.14] USE="-glut* -jack* -lcms*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.2  USE="-mng*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2  USE="-acl*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.15  USE="-ffmpeg*" LINGUAS="de% -af% -bg% -br% -bs% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -el% -en_GB% -es% -et% -eu% -fr% -ga% -he% -hi% -hu% -is% -it% -ja% -lt% -mk% -nb% -nl% -nn% -pa% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -se% -sl% -sr% -sr@Latn% -sv% -ta% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN%"

```

yona

mod-edit: Thread aus Aktualitätsgründen +sticky, Titel +"Update auf portage-2.1:"  --slick

----------

## schachti

Meine Anzeige sieht ähnlich aus. Was findest Du denn seltsam?

----------

## Anarcho

Die %-Zeichen bedeuten das das USE-Flag bei der alten installierten Version noch nicht vorhanden war.

----------

## Gibheer

bei ihm ist die letzte Zeile nicht USE sondern linguas, wo so viele % drin vorkommen. Bezieht sich das da trotzdem darauf, dass diese Werte vorher nicht existierten oder bedeutet das in dem Fall was anderes?

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist das gleiche, denn LINGUAS wurden vorher nicht angezeigt, sind also in dem Fall auch "neu".

----------

## slick

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> habt ihr nach dem portage-update jetzt auch so seltsame ausgaben bei emerge -puDN world?

 

Ja, its not a bug its a feature.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423275.html

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/portage/main/trunk/NEWS?view=markup

Genau kann ich da allerdings auch nichts dazu sagen denn ist mir genauso "neu", evt. kann ja mal jemand die Änderungen bei der Anzeige bei emerge zusammenfassen.

Thread +sticky, wird ja einige wundern...

----------

## mrsteven

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass er bei mir bei einem emerge -uDpvN world sehr viele Pakete wegen veränderter (hauptsächlich jetzt deaktivierter) USE-Flags neu bauen wollte. Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

EDIT: Ok, das hat sich erledigt. Das hier steht in der Ausgabe des Portage-Update:

```
 * The default USE_ORDER setting (see make.conf.5) has changed in

 * 2.1 so that auto USE flags (from use.defaults) are no longer

 * enabled.  In order to find out which flags have been disabled,

 * the command `env USE_ORDER=auto portageq envvar USE` may be

 * helpful.  These flags can be manually added to make.conf by the

 * user (the command output may contain a few other automatically

 * generated flags that do not need to be added to make.conf).
```

Ansonsten bin ich aber wirklich zufrieden mit dem neuen Portage: emerge --sync geht schneller und auch parallel-fetch ist sehr praktisch...  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Zu den neuen Dingen in portage-2.1 gibts (hoffentlich) heute Abend was auf gentoo.de zu lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## tuam

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> hi.
> 
> habt ihr nach dem portage-update jetzt auch so seltsame ausgaben bei emerge -puDN world?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da sind ja auch massig Sternchen drin für "USE-Flag hat sich geändert".

FF,

 Daniel

Edit: BBCode korrigiert

----------

## tost

Das "alte" gefiel mir zwar irgendwie besser, aber naja macht ja nicht soo viel Arbeit bissel in make.conf und package.use rumzuwerkeln  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Von dem propagiertem, GROßEM Geschwindigkeits-Zuwachs beim erstellen des Portage-Caches merkte ich leider so gut wie nichts...

Ich verwendete die Pre-Versionen schon ein paar Monate (seit ich XOrg 7 + XGL getestet habe) und schon damals kein Unterschied...

Heute habe ich gemerkt, dass es das cdb-Modul ja auch für Portage 2.1 gibt...

Gleich wieder viel schneller  :Smile: 

----------

## Masta Pete

kann es sein, dass nicht mehr die gesamte ausgabe von emerge auf stdout geht? wenn man zb die ausgabe von emerge in eine datei schreiben will, steht in der nix. nur wenn man stderr vorher auf stdout piped?!

lg

pete

----------

## smg

Habe mein System die ganze Zeit mit AUTOCLEAN=no gebaut gehabt... Na ja portage 2.1. meckert jetzt beim emergen, dass AUTOCLEAN=no mist ist..

Kann ich irgendwie mein System retten und AUTOCLEAN ausführen ohne irgendwas kaputt zu machen? (Da unmerged er ja alle alten Versionen wie z.b. bei nem Upgrade, die neue drauf, die alte weg) Kann ich einfach emerge -c machen?

Bye.

----------

## Finswimmer

Autoclean=yes dürfte doch eigentlich nix machen, denn du willst doch nur die neue Version haben, und bei best. Paketen, wo man mehrere braucht, da wird es geslotted installiert...

Aber Kde-3.5.2 und 3.5.3 draufzuhaben, weil autoclean=no ist, ist doch so oder so unsinn, oder?

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Autoclean=yes dürfte doch eigentlich nix machen, denn du willst doch nur die neue Version haben, und bei best. Paketen, wo man mehrere braucht, da wird es geslotted installiert...
> 
> Aber Kde-3.5.2 und 3.5.3 draufzuhaben, weil autoclean=no ist, ist doch so oder so unsinn, oder?
> 
> Tobi

 

Ja klar.  :Smile:  Deswegen ärgere ich mich ja im Moment, dass ich "ausversehen" autoclean=no an hatte. Die Frage ist jetzt, ob bei nem emerge -c jetzt irgendwas kaputt geht, er hat halt zig Portage Versionen z.b. installiert.. (5 Stück)

Bye.

----------

## UncleOwen

Setz einfach AUTOCLEAN=yes, und beim naechsten mal, wenn du _irgendwas_ emerged, sollte er nachher aufraeumen.

----------

## smg

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Setz einfach AUTOCLEAN=yes, und beim naechsten mal, wenn du _irgendwas_ emerged, sollte er nachher aufraeumen.

 

Ja, nur ob das gut ist? Nicht, dass dann das System kaputt ist, Vater muss da dran noch arbeiten die nächsten Tage.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## Finswimmer

Es *sollte* nichts passieren...

Denn du hast ja immer die aktuelle Version installiert, und nur die alte wird gelöscht, AFAIR geht das über den Timestamp...

Mach nen Backup von /etc/ und der world Datei, und dann los  :Smile: 

No Risk - no Fun...

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es *sollte* nichts passieren...
> 
> Denn du hast ja immer die aktuelle Version installiert, und nur die alte wird gelöscht, AFAIR geht das über den Timestamp...
> 
> Mach nen Backup von /etc/ und der world Datei, und dann los 
> ...

 

Hrhr, joa. Backup ist von gestern von daher...  :Smile: 

Sogar nen full backup. Ich werde es mal probieren.

Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

Uhh, STOP  :Smile: 

mach vorher nen revdep-rebuild

und danach:

emerge -puvn world

glsa-check -l affected

revdep-rebuild

Damit sollte dann alles abgedeckt sein...

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Uhh, STOP 
> 
> mach vorher nen revdep-rebuild

 

Vor emerge -c? Habe ich schon gemacht.

```
Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 
```

 :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Zu den neuen Dingen in portage-2.1 gibts (hoffentlich) heute Abend was auf gentoo.de zu lesen 

 

Gestern abend ist heute nachmittag  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml

Es fehlt noch das elog Framework, ansonsten *sollte* ich an alles gedacht haben. Falls nicht, lasst es mich bitte wissen   :Cool: 

----------

## smg

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Zu den neuen Dingen in portage-2.1 gibts (hoffentlich) heute Abend was auf gentoo.de zu lesen  
> 
> Gestern abend ist heute nachmittag 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml
> ...

 

Cool. Mit elog hab ich auch grad paar Probleme.. Irgendwie bekomme ich keine Ausgabe mit metalog. :/

Bye.

----------

## mrsteven

Dass die Dateien /etc/portage/package.* jetzt auch Verzeichnisse sein dürfen, ist auch eine gute Sache. So kann man gerade bei den neuen Split-Ebuilds von xorg-x11 oder kde besser den Überblick behalten...

Und elog muss ich mir auch mal anschauen...

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Es fehlt noch das elog Framework, ansonsten *sollte* ich an alles gedacht haben. Falls nicht, lasst es mich bitte wissen  

 

elog ist nun auch drin  :Smile: 

----------

## Yonathan

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Dass die Dateien /etc/portage/package.* jetzt auch Verzeichnisse sein dürfen, ist auch eine gute Sache. So kann man gerade bei den neuen Split-Ebuilds von xorg-x11 oder kde besser den Überblick behalten...
> 
> Und elog muss ich mir auch mal anschauen...

 

kann man jetzt also für jedes ebuild eine eigene package.... was uach immer anlegen oder wie ist das gemeint?

finde es kompliziert jetzt erstmal alle use-flags zu überarbeiten, weil einige nicht mehr automatisch gesetzt sind... kann man das irgendwie vereinfachen?

yona

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kann man jetzt also für jedes ebuild eine eigene package.... was uach immer anlegen oder wie ist das gemeint?
> 
> 

 

Jaein, Sinn der Sache ist, dass du in dem Ordner dann eine Datei xorg-x11-7.1 erstellst. Dort schreibst du alle Pakete rein, die du brauchst, um 7.1 unzumasken...

Nun hast du das alles da drin, und merkst, hey es geht gar nicht mit den Nvidia Treibern, ich will wieder zurück.

Du löschst die Datei, und fertig bist du wieder auf deinem ursprünglichen System.

Vorteil ist ganz klar, dass du nicht eine große Datei hast, in der du das alles reinschreiben musst, und du kannst einzelne Bereiche "aktivieren, deaktivieren", ohne, wie früher, mittels Copy & Paste alles durch die Gegend zu schieben...

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

aha... das klingt ja garnicht schlecht  :Smile: 

werde ich gleich nachher mal ausprobieren mit meinem kde-meta-gedöns, ist ja dcoh einiges, was man braucht und will *G*

yona

----------

## smg

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> aha... das klingt ja garnicht schlecht 
> 
> werde ich gleich nachher mal ausprobieren mit meinem kde-meta-gedöns, ist ja dcoh einiges, was man braucht und will *G*
> 
> yona

 

Die neue Struktur finde ich auch sehr sehr gut. Damit kann man nun separieren und wechseln ohne eine Datei vollzumüllen bzw. Edit(h)wahn zu erleiden. (Wobei das mit Vim sowieso schnell, einfach und mit Spass geht)

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## Yonathan

leider landet die ausgabe von 

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
```

nicht im ordner: /var/log/elog

sondern direkt im /var/log

ich habe den ordner /elog angelegt und mit root:portage berechtigt, aber es will nicht  :Sad: 

hat jemand eine idee?

ist es normal, dass die sämtliche ausgabe, die beim kompilieren kommt, erfasst wird, wenn man info dort oben als parameter stehen hat?

randir

----------

## smg

Kann man eigentlich die Farben für die useflags ändern? Das soll heißen, das man z.b. für neue useflags% dann z.b. violett nimmt oder so...

Geht sowas? Ist mir noch nicht bekannt, aber sollte ja, imho.

Bye.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Colour remappings: Using the /etc/portage/color.map file, you can now remap the colours that Portage will use in its output. Have you ever wanted a pretty pink portage? Well now you can, without having to change the source code.

 

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Colour remappings: Using the /etc/portage/color.map file, you can now remap the colours that Portage will use in its output. Have you ever wanted a pretty pink portage? Well now you can, without having to change the source code. 

 

Finswimmer ich lieben Dir.  :Smile: 

so habe nun

```
yellow=fuchsia
```

und

```
blue=darkgray
```

in /etc/portage/color.map

Das rockt!  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky

----------

